# Mini Bikes



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm curious how many officers have had experiences with these new 'mini-bikes' that are becoming so common. Another officer told me that the larger ones are considered mopeds, but the smaller ones are not....?? What section of CH90 do you use....I've heard several different stories.

....As a side note, I know some towns have introduced ordinances dealing with these bikes.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

maybe these sites can help you:

http://www.mass.gov/legis/bills/house/ht01544.htm

http://www.mass.gov/legis/history/h01544.htm


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Every person operating a motorized bicycle, _*riding as a passenger *_on a motorized bicycle or operating a motorized scooter shall wear protective headgear conforming with such minimum standards of construction and performance as the registrar may prescribe, and _*no person operating a motorized scooter shall permit any other person to ride as a passenger*_ on such scooter.

I love the contradictions.


----------



## Doughnut33 (Mar 22, 2004)

"Every person operating a motorized _bicycle_, riding as a passenger on a motorized _bicycle _ or operating a motorized _scooter _shall wear protective headgear conforming with such minimum standards of construction and performance as the registrar may prescribe, and no person operating a motorized _scooter _shall permit any other person to ride as a passenger on such _scooter_. "

No contradictions; it makes sense (although it could be phrased more clearly :wink: ). It only prohibits passengers on motorized scooters, not on motorized bicycles.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Doh! #-o My bad.  I guess I'm too quick to jump all over legislature mumbo jumbo.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I just had this conversation with my Chief... He said the Chiefs Of Police Assoc. are drafting a proposed bill for the legislature, but they (all the Chiefs) are going to approach there own towns to also establish town/city bylaws or ordinances (as a back-up) that will deal specfically mini/"pocket" bikes. Soon my brothers, soon!

Then they are ALL MINE!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

